# nce power cab function issue



## alaska railroad (Oct 20, 2015)

Hello, first of all I'm new to the dcc world. I have a 2015 version nce power cab.my question is, when I leave several functions on my power cab lite on the screen, and unplug the power cab. And plug it back in. Some of The functions are still lite on the screen. When I press a function, on the power cab, some of the other lite functions ( sounds, light ) come on, on the locomotive at the same time also.Is this normal or is my cab defective ? Any help would be great. Thank you.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

That I know of,NCE components are of good quality but even the best products may fail,thus the warranties.Your descriptions definitely point to your control being defective.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

I have a PowerCab same vintage as yours. You say the sounds and lights come on when you plug in the unit having activated them in a previous session, if I'm understanding you correctly. This may have as much to do with the decoder as the cab. I have Tsunamis in all my locos and they can be programmed to initiate the sound either when the engine is put on the track, even when the loco is not selected, or only after throttle is applied. As for lights I have found when contact with the track is lost I need to activate the light function again even if it's active on the cab display. I use Lenz, Digitrax, and NCE decoders. I wouldn't think it's defective. I suggest you email or call them to allay your fears.


----------



## alaska railroad (Oct 20, 2015)

Ok,thanks for all your help.


----------

